# Toronto IMATS Haul - Nov 2009!!! [[Pic Heavy]]



## Junkie (Nov 21, 2009)

edited


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 21, 2009)

wow, looks like great stuff!!


----------



## Sass (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow!!!  You got some great items!!!!!  Nice!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 21, 2009)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow. Enjoy.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG, yay! Those lip tars, how they tempt me! Enjoy your haul.


----------



## malaliath (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 22, 2009)

Woo.. you cleaned up.  That's a fantastic haul!

I wanted to pick up the day-glo.. but it was sold out when I got back to the booth.  And you're right about the MUFE line.. it was insane all day.  I felt like the Temptu booth got blocked out so badly.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW! Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait until the Vancouver IMATS.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Woo.. you cleaned up. That's a fantastic haul!

I wanted to pick up the day-glo.. but it was sold out when I got back to the booth. And you're right about the MUFE line.. it was insane all day. I felt like the Temptu booth got blocked out so badly._

 

Thanks!

Yeah, Kryolan only had maybe 5 Day-Glo in stock when I went right at the beginning. I think I was one of the first to buy it - but they had a cream wheel in the same colours. They also had a trio wheel with cream metallics that reminded me of Illasmasqua's Dystopia line....I was thinking about going back, but everytime I thought to, I wasn't anywhere near the booth and I'd forget when I walked by. 

And I know what you mean about people blocking the rest of the booths! I tried to get to Malabar to buy my Ben Nye stuff and kept having to squeeze through people. I didn't even like walking down that aisle! 

~*~*~

Some stuff I wanted but didn't get:

-Ben Nye Neutral Set (small tub)
-Spirit Gum (again, small one in dropper bottle)
-Ben Nye Metallic Cream Wheel
-Make Up Forever Concealer Palettes (almost all of them), along with some Star Powders that I thought I had on my list, All Mat Foundation, another palette for e/s, and a few of the lashes.
-Retractable Kabuki from Crown Brushes
-Grey Matte nailpolish from OCC (it was sold out when I got back!)
-A few cream blushes just to try out (any brand)...I don't have any.

And lastly, a few suggestions:

OCC - their pigments, I dunno, I was expecting crazy bright vibrant colours after seeing them on the website, especially Cherry Bomb, but it was not worth buying IMO. Plus I was told their IMAT prices went up from $5 each to $8 each since last year (albeit, in the states). The Lip Tars def. stole the show....we had to wait for two ladies to finish picking because they only had one station for each product which was a little dumb. 

MUFE - should've moved their booth to the end of the aisle so the line could snake around into the back area and not block other booths. They also needed more than one cashier. The girls handled everything great though.

And lastly! Only ONE of the vendors asked me for I.D when I paid with my credit card! Thanks Auraline! Seriously, no one else even batted an eyelash, especially if it was a larger purchase (ie. MUFE). Crazy! So please, people, hang onto your credit card for deal life...if you lose it, you might just contribute to someone elses make up stash!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 22, 2009)

yowza


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, you didn't play! Great buys.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 22, 2009)

What a great haul!!


----------



## michthr (Nov 23, 2009)

Im excited for IMATS Vancouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking on the vedor list though and it didnt have MUFE down :S The show is in April though so hopefully it will be there


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 23, 2009)

What a class haul. I really want the lip tars!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What a class haul. I really want the lip tars!_

 
They're amazing! You only need the tinest dab on your brush (hardly like a lipstick or gloss at all) and it applies so nicely. I love it....I have 12 now out of the whole lip tar line. 

Conquest (the nude) was nice, but wayyyy too nude for me. Same with Pageant (the bright fushia)....damn, that colour would make Barbie hesitate! lol

And both Fondue and Vintage can be made with NSFW & Tarred mixed together....maybe some Katricia or Rx to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome goodies

Im hoping the MAKEUP SHOW in NY is just as good. If not there is always IMATS LA!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 23, 2009)

Why is there never IMATS in Ireland?!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 23, 2009)

wow our haul is awesome! I'm so sad I didn't end up seeing you. I was there from 10 am till 12, left for lunch and came back from 3 to 5. I saw Napenthe from here though


----------



## Junkie (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow our haul is awesome! I'm so sad I didn't end up seeing you. I was there from 10 am till 12, left for lunch and came back from 3 to 5. I saw Napenthe from here though_

 

Thanks!

Yeah, I think it got a bit too packed to find anybody unless people were meeting up purposely at a certain place and certain time. I wandered around pretty aimlessly - I watched the ending of the student competition and watched the models line up for photos. I didn't sit in on any semilars/speakers though. I talked to some SpecialFX vendors and shopped around here and there after I got my main purchases. 

I stood around for awhile in the line for Crown brushes and again at Royal. It was a crazy day - I left at about 12ish....I was there from before 8am and was really tired after working an 8 hour shift beforehand. Good show though!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 24, 2009)

When is the next show? Can anybody go? How are the prices/discounts?


----------



## Junkie (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_When is the next show? Can anybody go? How are the prices/discounts?_

 
I'll assume these only happen once a year around the same time every year depending on the city.

Yes, anyone can go. You don't even need to buy a ticket beforehand. Tickets pre-show were $35 and could be mailed or picked up there. Admission at the door on both days was $40 each or $70 for the whole weekend. You got wristbands.

MUFE was 40% off....hence the long-ass line up! If you bought 10 eyeshadows, you got the palette for free.

Crown Brushes were about $2-$16 each per brush. The jumbo brush apron was $12 and the brush roll was $10. Although, the 88 palette and 120 palettes were smaller in size to the ones on ebay and more expensive.

Hakuhodo had the same prices as online - but you could pay in Canadian and the conversion didn't apply.

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics - $8 pigments, $10 Lip Tars, $5 nailpolish.

Royal & Langnickel brushes ranged from $2-$10 I believe. I bought an 8 piece brush set for $20 (from their SILK line - the best line out of the 3).

Ben Nye was about the same online as well as on eBay. Same with Kryolan. Some items (depending on the vendor) were more expensive than eBay (fun house theatrical). The Kryolan palette was the same on ebay (Shrinkle) as the price there.

Auraline had $3 eyelashes, $25 15-pan eyeshadow palettes (similar colours and size to MUFE), eyeshadow pans 4 for $10, blushes and lipgloss pans 3 for $10, 28 eyeshadow palette for $4 each (magnetized) and can fit standard 26mm eyeshadows (ie. mac, smashbox, annabelle, etc).

Naked Cosmetics were selling their 6 piece stackable sets 2 for $50 (normally $59.99 on their website PER set) - great deal!

Oh, and most places didn't add any sales tax, however, if you paid by credit card for some companies, they charged US. They didn't do that if you paid cash. Some places also didn't have POS machines, cash only and most (or all, I dunno) did not accept debit, only credit.


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 25, 2009)

Niiiiiiiice!!! I am really tempted right now to try those lip tars. You got awesome items...enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_Niiiiiiiice!!! I am really tempted right now to try those lip tars. You got awesome items...enjoy your goodies!_

 

The lip tars are amazing! You'll never ever need any other lip stick/gloss/balm/anything ever again!


----------



## fintia (Nov 29, 2009)

great haul


----------

